# bare spots on back legs of wether *updated pic pg 6*



## marlowmanor (Dec 15, 2012)

I was feeding the goats today and noticed that the back of Bob's legs are raw from the knee down. Both legs are that way. Anyone have an idea what it could be? How should I treat it? Tried to get a picture of it tonight but it was getting dark and he didn't want to stand still not facing me long enough. I figure I'll get DH to help me get a better look at it tomorrow and may ask my dad what he thinks it may be too since he'll be over getting Hammer tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 15, 2012)

You feed mineral and if so what kind? Also what feed, what hay and how much of each?


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 15, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> You feed mineral and if so what kind? Also what feed, what hay and how much of each?


The mineral is Purina Goat Minerals and is mixed in their feed. Hay is mixed grass hay, not sure which cutting and is given free choice. Their feed is a locaally milled pelleted feed from JMGreen and has BOSS added to it. They have been getting about 8 cups of feed which is shared between all 5 goats. They get fed every other night. They've been on this same feed and hay regime for months.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 15, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the Manna Pro stuff?

Hay seems fine and no changes in anything means it likely something else. 

I'm not really sure what  to think. At first I was thinking mineral issues but I doubt it. A picture would be grant probably really the only way to get an idea. Are they the front or back legs?


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 15, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the Manna Pro mineral. Just the regular Purina Goat Minerals. I'm getting the manna pro minerals when we get minerals again and making a mineral feeder for it rather than mixing it in their feed because I know that's not the best way for them to get their minerals.

It's the back of his back legs. Both of them from the knee down to the hoof. I'll try to get a picture of it tomorrow when DH can help me and it is light outside.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 15, 2012)

This is just my wondering here but do you happen to know the salt, copper, selenium, and then the Ca ratio for those?

Yeah mineral in a feeder is better but hey, not going to kill them in their feed. lol

That really is odd. I'm not really sure.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 15, 2012)

Leg mites.   

harder to get rid of than lice. 

Last winter was our first time dealing with this.  Starts at pasterns and works its way up.  

rub lots of NuStock on bald and scaby areas,  to knock off any dry skin. scabs look more like yellowish dry skin.  

Treat with injectable ivermectin every 11 days for 3 teatemens. AS an Injection.  Stings like crazy, We did it in the arm pit. 
We used 3 cc per 100 lbs, but I have heard people using anywhere from 1cc per 100 lbs(that is the dosage on the bottle up to 5 cc's per 100 lbs.

I am assuming it is in the back of the leg more so than the front, but as it progresses it wil work on up his legs to his stomach and just continue to get worse.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 15, 2012)

Have you checked for mites?

Also is the skin flaky? I bet it's mites.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 15, 2012)

20kids beat me to it!! haha I had my time though. lol

I know that you MUST inject it and you have to do it several times. Once won't work. I would do 1cc per 100 pounds but that's me. I would do it every 10 days but 11 I'm sure would be fine though. There are other ways of treating mites but this is the easiest, even though I'm not a big deal of worming when not needed, and this is still worming. My favorite way to treat mites won't work because it's winter.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 15, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> This is just my wondering here but do you happen to know the salt, copper, selenium, and then the Ca ratio for those?
> 
> Yeah mineral in a feeder is better but hey, not going to kill them in their feed. lol
> 
> That really is odd. I'm not really sure.


Here's the link for ratios on the Minerals http://www.goatnutrition.com/OURPRODUCTS/PRODUCTS/GoatMineral/default.aspx

The feed is 16% protein. Don't have a bag right in front of me to get all the info from it. J P Green Milling Co. is where the feed is from. I typed it in wrong earlier. I'll have to see if we have an empty bag left to look at tomorrow.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 15, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> 20kids beat me to it!! haha I had my time though. lol
> 
> I know that you MUST inject it and you have to do it several times. Once won't work. I would do 1cc per 100 pounds but that's me. I would do it every 10 days but 11 I'm sure would be fine though. There are other ways of treating mites but this is the easiest, even though I'm not a big deal of worming when not needed, and this is still worming. My favorite way to treat mites won't work because it's winter.


I couldn't believe you overlooked mites in your first post.  You must be a little tired tonight. LOL


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 15, 2012)

There is a dip, that works really well,  a big job for an entire herd, but for just a couple goats it wouldn't be that hard. Then again, might be kind of cold for a dip. And it smells horrible.  So does the NuStock, wear gloves.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 15, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Leg mites.
> 
> harder to get rid of than lice.
> 
> ...


I'll have to check for mites tomorrow.  I've got invermectin here. Will have to look up what the NuStock costs though and see about getting it tomorrow if it is mites.

So I'm looking for yellowish dry skin?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 15, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you get a chance post a picture.  it is very easy to recognize once you have seen it on other animals. 

It isn't scabby, like brown scabs, it is scaly and can flake off in thicker areas, may even be irritated and a little raw looking under the thicker areas,  But normally the baldness is starts at the hair line around the hoof, in the crease of the pastern area and as it advances works its way up the leg.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 15, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll try to get a picture in the morning. 
What section would NuStock be in at TSC, assuming TSC carries it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 15, 2012)

NuStock is like $13.00 for a tube and can be found at feed stores, I have seen it at almost all of our feed stores. It is great for any fungal, mites or skin rashes. Not just for Mites. But if it is mites you will need more than just the NuStock, since there will be mites under the hair as well that you wont be able to kill with the topical lotion. 

You wont beable to see  the Mites.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 15, 2012)

I think it is sold with the horse stuff.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 15, 2012)

http://www.jefferspet.com/nu-stock/camid/EQU/cp/4F-A1/


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 15, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I've been talking about copper issues in goats and selenium issues all day and that's been on my mind. (not my goats though  ) I didn't even think of the mites till I posted. I was like, "Wait, hair loss is nearly always mites!!" 

I like using sprays of something that I can't type because I KNOW I'll get it wrong. lol But I wouldn't get a goat all wet in winter like this. I really hate to give them Ivermectin though. May be your best bet though.

Marlow - You would see flaky skin.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 15, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had to treat 30 adults and 45 kids 3 times in a row. That was a blast.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 15, 2012)

btw that is a TON of salt. I would change because to much salt will prevent them from getting what they really need in the minerals. Salt is put in there to get them to eat it because goats LOVE salt. Also it's a little messed up and not made for this size screen and I can't seen the P amount. I see Ca is 11%. Is the P at 9%?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 15, 2012)

Here is the dip.  Stinks terrible.  But is pretty affective. Thing is you have to dip the entire animal.  

http://www.jefferspet.com/product.asp?pn=DD-LA&green=B6A8DFCE-0BFB-50C6-ABF2-DC2600BA7A0D


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 15, 2012)

> We had to treat 30 adults and 45 kids 3 times in a row. That was a blast.


I would have dids after I saw the bill. lol

Mites aren't such a big deal if they are caught but they can be a pain.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 15, 2012)

can you do me a favor and click on the link for jeffers and see if it is showing stuff in the shopping cart that wouldn't be your shopping cart it would be mine. I was having problems with Jeffers a couple months ago, and I want to make sure they fixed it.  

My shopping cart is showign 8 items at 195.29


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 15, 2012)

Nothing in it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 15, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> > We had to treat 30 adults and 45 kids 3 times in a row. That was a blast.
> 
> 
> I would have dies after I saw the bill. lol
> ...


I think we ended up spending abought $80.00, it was a generic ivermectin from Jeffers. 
We got a $100.00 bottle of eprinex pour-on for this winter. I figure now that we had mites one winter, we will probably deal with them again this winter, unless we get really cold.  We really need some hard freezes.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 15, 2012)

Did that generic stuff work for you? I thought of trying it but have only used real Ivermectin so far.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 15, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Did that generic stuff work for you? I thought of trying it but have only used real Ivermectin so far.


Mites went away, we don't use ivermectin as an internal wormer, so can't voice my opinion about how it works for that.  It is a heck of a lot cheaper.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 15, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh I wonder how it does for that. It sure is!!

I may just stay with the real stuff till I hear of someone that really likes the other stuff. Luckily I nearly never have to worm my goats.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm not seeing NuStock on the TSC website. That's high for a little tube too!  Any other solutions that may be cheaper for treatment? We just had to spend a good deal of money this week going to drs and buying medicine for our sick boys. It's put us in a tight bind financially. I can do the ivermectin because I already have it here. Will that be enough to help cure it with it being caught early? At least for a week till DH gets paid again.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes, the Ivermectin alone should do it if you inject it and you do the whole course. Check to see if he's improving though.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 15, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Yes, the Ivermectin alone should do it if you inject it and you do the whole course. Check to see if he's improving though.


I'd be sure to do the whole course of it and since I'm out daily pretty much with the goats it shouldn't be hard to keep an eye on it and make sure the others don't pick it up too.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 15, 2012)

If one goat had it they all have it btw. Never seen it where only one has it. Check them all/


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 15, 2012)

Our vet said, occiasionally she has seen cases that didn't respond to the injectable an then they had to do the dip.  

Look at all your goats down by the hair line, and just above the hoof in the crease of the pastern, that is where it will start.  It wont be the end of the world if you decide to treat just him and wait and see, if anyone else gets it. i would say if another one gets it, you will for sure have to do everyone.  

Ours started in our buck pen and spred from there.  This time of year is when it normally starts up.  Mites are really a winter thing, taking adavantage of all the warm bodies.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 15, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Our vet said, occiasionally she has seen cases that didn't respond to the injectable an then they had to do the dip.
> 
> Look at all your goats down by the hair line, and just above the hoof in the crease of the pastern, that is where it will start.  It wont be the end of the world if you decide to treat just him and wait and see, if anyone else gets it. i would say if another one gets it, you will for sure have to do everyone.
> 
> Ours started in our buck pen and spred from there.  This time of year is when it normally starts up.  Mites are really a winter thing, taking adavantage of all the warm bodies.


Guess I'll be checking them all over then. We have to get them trapped in their shelter anyway for my dad to catch Hammer, guess I'll take advantage of them being in there and check them all over and give ivermectin to those with signs. I'll have to let my dad know about it too so he can watch Hammer for it too. Guess I get to have a fun day tomorrow with the goats!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 15, 2012)

I know these are leg mites but I would also check over the ribs and the neck area. That's where I see most mites. I know these are leg but since you have them no harm in looking there too.

btw as a trick mites are MUCH easier to spot in white areas. Black is hard to see times and what makes them stand out. Be sure to check all the white spots to be real sure. I would not want a goat coming back to me with mites as it will spread. I would ask your dad if he think it would be better for him for you to keep him till they are all clear. Just sayin'


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Dec 15, 2012)

The Nustock here is 15 or 16 dollars a tube, but it is a huge tube. It lasts me a good spell...as I am still on my first tube from about a year ago. It works for dog hot spots (takes the red out in just a few hours) and is supposed to be good for almost all animals for most skin conditions including mange mites and the like.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is the picture of Bob's legs.






Gave 1cc of Ivermectin today. That was fun since we haven't done SQ shots before.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 16, 2012)

Did you see any mites on anyone else? How much does he weigh? And where did you give him the shot? Sorry. haha


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 16, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Did you see any mites on anyone else? How much does he weigh? And where did you give him the shot? Sorry. haha


We saw no evidence of mites on any of the others. Gave the shot SQ at the armpit like 20kids suggested. Not sure on his weight, though DH was guessing he may be close to 100lbs. I'd guess he's close to 70-75lbs maybe. We've honestly never weighed them.  No livestock scale here or a scale we could take out there to try to weigh them. Want to give me a good idea for weighing adult goats? Or bring a scale over hear and get some weights on my goats for me?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 16, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, that's a good spot. I was just wondering where you did it. Work out all fine?

Sure. lol I know that sometimes the best you can do is guess but I hate guessing so much. lol People are never ever close. Just to let you know Moses weighs like 80 pounds. He looks much bigger than that esp. in person. You weigh him and think gosh. Sis and Alana weigh 120 and 130 and they too look bigger than that. And Arianna looks WAY more than 110.







But yeah, I'll weigh them. lol


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 16, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a bit of a challenge to hold Bob while DH figured out how to do the shot. Took a few minutes and a couple tries because Bob would push into me when DH went to put the needle in. Then he ended up rearing up towards me after the shot went in. Scared the crap out of me because all I saw was his hooves coming towards my face! We had him up on our spool for the shot with me holding his head by the horns. I expected to maybe have him holler in my ear or something like that so he took me by surprise when he reared up. I ended up dropping him off the spool!  He limped for a second after the shot (and me dropping him) and didn't want any love from me afterwards! He forgave me later when I brought their food out!  I'll keep an eye on him to see if it starts clearing up and to make sure none of the other goats start showing signs of it too. He was starting to get some on the back of the front legs too.

As for weighing I've considered getting a weigh tape but I've heard so many people say it's not accurate.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 16, 2012)

Once you know how to give shots, it's easy. Takes some practice though. I myself really haven't given many shots though. I've given CDT's, Moses' LA200, Sis LA200, and I've given my old snake alot of shots before. lol Maybe 15 or so shots.

Sounds like he was a bit of a pain. Be so much easier if they worked with us, eh? lol

haha


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 16, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Once you know how to give shots, it's easy. Takes some practice though. I myself really haven't given many shots though. I've given CDT's, Moses' LA200, Sis LA200, and I've given my old snake alot of shots before. lol Maybe 15 or so shots.
> 
> Sounds like he was a bit of a pain. Be so much easier if they worked with us, eh? lol
> 
> haha


Yeah it would have been great if they worked with us! He did pretty good though, heck even I jump when I have to get shots! Now I just hope this starts clearing it up and the rest of the herd don't get it.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 16, 2012)

Me too. Mites are a pain.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 17, 2012)

My dad came by to pick up Hammer and I showed him Bob's legs and told him what we thought it was and how we are treating it. He had actually never heard of leg mites before!  Guess he's never dealt with it before.  So I felt pretty good about being able to give him information that I learned about it.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 17, 2012)

Awesome. Was he impressed??


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 17, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Awesome. Was he impressed??


He appreciated the information.


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Dec 17, 2012)

I would suggest some cylence pour on... my bet is lice!  What I have discovered in my hairier bucks is that when weather begins to get cold and they are cooped up more they are more prone to lice issues and from my experience start on legs of the boys being in close proximity and confined areas.  The ivomectin should help also but you should retreat a couple of times at 2 week intervals.  get a good mineral too.  but those legs look like my past experience with lice!  good luck!


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 28, 2012)

Giving the second dose of ivermectin today. It was rainy all day on day 10 so we didn't mess with him that day and forgot on day 11, so doing it today. Legs are still bare, but they have not gotten any worse, nor have we seen it starting in any of the other goats. Will look at them better when we get ahold of him to do the shot, but I think they are starting to heal up.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 28, 2012)

GL glad it doesn't seem so to be getting worse.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 28, 2012)

I would put some Camelid Skin Mix on the bare spots.  http://lightlivestockequipment.com/witchesbrew.php


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 29, 2012)

I would also put something on the bare spots, that will really help spead up the recovery time.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 29, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I would put some Camelid Skin Mix on the bare spots.  http://lightlivestockequipment.com/witchesbrew.php


What is DMSO? Where can you get the Gentamycin?

Willing to try it if I can figure out where to get the ingredients.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 29, 2012)

I would just buy the mix from Light Livestock Supply. It is a little different than the recipe that was given in the description. You have to get the Gentamicin from the vet.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 29, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I would just buy the mix from Light Livestock Supply. It is a little different than the recipe that was given in the description. You have to get the Gentamicin from the vet.


Scrolled down and found the already mixed stuff. No way will we be putting that much into a mix. I may just look into the NuStock that was suggested earlier. We are not a large enough operation to afford $50+ for something like that. Thank you for the link though and the information.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 2, 2013)

Here is an updated picture I got today of Bob's leg, he was standing funny so I couldn't get both legs.






I'm hoping to be able to look for the NuStock this weekend after DH gets paid. Then I'll put some of that on his legs to see if it helps regrow hair. It doesn't seem to be getting worse or spreading so I assume the injections are helping. He has had 2 shots so far. Last and final shot is due Sunday.

So when I get the NuStock do I do a thick layer or a thin layer on the bare spots, and do I have to cover it? What do I cover it with if I have to cover it? I would assume maybe using horse bandages would work?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't cover it, just rub some on all the bare layers, it is thick and smells terrible, so wear gloves or your hands will smell like sulfur for days. I just put enough on to get a coating everywhere the bald spots are, No need too much on, You can repeat application every 3 days or so. We just reapplied weekly and gave the ivermectin shots bi-weekly.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 2, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I don't cover it, just rub some on all the bare layers, it is thick and smells terrible, so wear gloves or your hands will smell like sulfur for days. I just put enough on to get a coating everywhere the bald spots are, No need too much on, You can repeat application every 3 days or so. We just reapplied weekly and gave the ivermectin shots bi-weekly.


There were 12 days between the first 2 shots. Would have been 10, but day 10 was rainy and we didn't want to go out and do a shot then and then we forgot on day 11. 

Will have to remember to get gloves for application. Likely something good to have in our goat kit anyway. Only reason I asked about covering it was I wasn't sure if getting dirt/hay/ leaves on the medication area would be a bad thing, but guess if it hasn't hurt him yet it won't hurt him with medication on it!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 2, 2013)

The Nu Stock is pretty thick itself. I just put enough to cover any spots and don't cover it. I don't worry about my hands too much...it is mostly just pine, sulfur and mineral oil. Most animals won't lick it or bother the spots...It relieves itchiness within the first hour for my dogs hot spots, so it is a quick relief. It is supposed to work on most mites including mange, so it is great for a back up mite control product.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 2, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> The Nu Stock is pretty thick itself. I just put enough to cover any spots and don't cover it. I don't worry about my hands too much...it is mostly just pine, sulfur and mineral oil. Most animals won't lick it or bother the spots...It relieves itchiness within the first hour for my dogs hot spots, so it is a quick relief. It is supposed to work on most mites including mange, so it is great for a back up mite control product.


Good to know. I think I will wear gloves though as I have eczema issues with my hands. Not having a lot of issues with it like I did last year and really don't want to chance something irritating it and making it flare up.

Our dog had demodectic mange when we got him as a pup (4 years ago) and we were told it is genetic and that he may have flare ups. Haven't seen him get flare ups lately but it's nice to know the NuStock is something that could be used on him if we see any flare ups on him again.


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123 (Jan 3, 2013)

im really not sure some minerals ect might help but maybe he just rubbed it off. 2 of our does got a bald spot on there necks and we found out that they stuc ther heads betwen the fence and the hair got caught


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 14, 2013)

Just thought I should update y'all on Bob. After treating him 3 times with Ivermectin he is better. The hair has grown back in the bare spots as well. Never saw any sign of it in the rest of the herd either.


----------



## marlowmanor (Apr 2, 2013)

Close thread please


----------

